# REHOME: NC



## KimboUNCW1 (Dec 28, 2006)

here's a pic of the little man...







he's the grey one on the bottom... he's the only male we have and dueto unplanned litters we now have 13 total bunnies lol 1 male adult and3 female adults..... i know i need to find amazing homes for most ofthem and it's so hard.... i just thought i'd post on here to see whatwould happen...he's not fixed (obviously lol) and is about a year oldnow ...i'm unexperienced in the bunny area but love them all soooomuch!


----------



## Haley (Dec 28, 2006)

Hes adorable! I hope we can find him a forever home. 

Is he separated from the girl bunnies? They can impregnante a doe at that age. Let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow, well, good for you. I would totally be as you are, if I had a preggers bunny. 

Good Luck, I'm sure they can find a forever home! :mrsthumper:


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Dec 28, 2006)

well lol after i found our firstlitterwho didn't make it as well as the mama ifound this awsome site and learned how to sex them.... everyone isseperate and since then we've had our cream female have 3 babies whonow have their eyes open, we have an oreo (dutch?) female who just had5 babies yesterday, and a floppy ear female who i'm watching to see ifshe has babies.... the male is seperate from all the females and i wishhe could find a wonderful home.... im in the pinehurst, nc area....does anyone have any ideas? i don't want to just give him away toanyone, i'm very attatched to all of my little babies....


----------



## Haley (Dec 28, 2006)

Re-homing them just requires somework. Check out or rescue info at the top of therescue section for lots of great info (including questions to askpotential adopters). 

Another thing to try is to do a bit of advertising. You can trypetfinder.com, they have a classified section where you can list petsup for adoption. Another would be to put something in your local paper,or see if the vets in your area would allow you to post something ontheir bulletin board (if they have one). 

Just be sure to screen anyone thoroughly. Good luck!

-Haley


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Dec 29, 2006)

awww... so cute andtempting!:bunnyheart too bad i cant have another bunny rightnow:sigh hope the little guy finds a great home


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 2, 2007)

im gonna have to find the rest homes too imsure....we have a cream one who's like the grey boy, a lop im thinkingb/c her ears are down, a dutch, and the babies...aaaaaaaah! lol the lopone is such a sweet girl... she's dark brown with other colors onher... i wish i could find a great home for them from YOU GUYS ratherthan a random person


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 2, 2007)

just curious....are they outside bunnies?

but even if i could get another bunny itwould have towaituntil this summer..even then i dont think icouldhave another....wishful thinking i guess...


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 2, 2007)

yah we had them outside in a big dog run withplastic around it for warmth...we had a ton of hay (we have horses soit's easy to give them plenty of hay lol) and they had a dog igloo forwhen they wanted to hide..... here's another pic of him right now.... ihave them all seperated in their own cage in our horse barn right nowb/c it's warmer in there; his cage is kinda small but no one has anyNIC cube things ...





here's a pic of one of my girls...i think she's a holland lop? 





she's so sweet! she always stands up to greet me when i go visitwith them...

i have pics of the othersin the rabbitry...where it says 'momdied and left 3 babies' there are about 8 pages going on now lol... 


i got a quick pic of this little baby of 5...my dutch had babies a few days ago


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 2, 2007)

*KimboUNCW1 wrote: *


> his cage is kinda small but no one has any NIC cube things ...


hmmm.... have you tried target? the only place that i can get them around hereis target


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 3, 2007)

lol the closest target is an 1 1/2 away i'll get him one soon tho


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 3, 2007)

Walmart has them (at least they're on their website), but they're "storage cubes" not NIC which is just a brandname.


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah they're sold out im keepin an eye out tho...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 3, 2007)

Also try Bed, Bath and Beyond if you're near one!


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 3, 2007)

omygosh there is actually one that opened herenot too long ago...i will absolutely look there! thanks!! ps whatshould i name this little man?? i only have the dutch named....i wantthem to have names but i can't decide on just one! aaaaaaaahsuggestions are welcome! :bunnydance:


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 4, 2007)

well i went to bed bath and beyond and all theyhad was stackable shoe racks... and wal mart still hasn'trestocked the ones they sold out of...maybe i'll end up having to mailone to my house!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 4, 2007)

That's too bad. Yeah, I'd say order them online if you do that.


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 4, 2007)

So I emailed a local animal rescue to see ifthey adopted out buns that live in foster homes and got a nastyresponse saying I should have done more research before I got myrabbits and that I needed to seperate them.... I got them from a localflea market and rescued them from some bad people so I didn't exactlyhave the time to do much research but since then I've kept good care ofthem even if I didn't know all there is to know. The male just becameof age so it's not like I let them breed and have babies and breed overand over! Thanks to you guys I learned how to sex them and seperatedthem immediately after seeing the first batch of babies born.... Sorryto vent I just am trying to look around to see what I can do for thebuns and it seems like I shouldn't have. :tears2:


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 6, 2007)

i got 2 packs of the cages and my big boy is up on the 2nd floor now :bunnydance:i went to the target an 1 1/2 away


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 6, 2007)

What a good mommy.


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 6, 2007)

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

Look...could you have done more? Maybe....butthe fact is - you're doing all you can now and you're takingresponsibility for the rabbits and that's GREAT.

Sounds like daddy will do ok..

Peg*

KimboUNCW1 wrote: *


> So I emailed a localanimal rescue to see if they adopted out buns that live in foster homesand got a nasty response saying I should have done more research beforeI got my rabbits and that I needed to seperate them.... :tears2:


----------

